# For them your hands may be other pigeons.



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

I have read several times on pigeons.biz/Pigeon-talk.com where members have suggested that their pet pigeons believe that their owner’s/human friend’s hands are actually other pigeons. With this in mind I would like to relate something that happened that has cause me to believe that this is true.

One evening last week while I was in the bathroom, one of our two pet pigeon, “The Dinkster” who was out for exercise, came strolling in to see what I was doing. Next to our bedroom, where he was raised, and where at almost 5 months old the spoiled little guy still sleeps in his basket, the bathroom seems to be his favorite place in his small world which consists entirely of the 4 rooms of our fairly large, one bedroom apartment. As I watched The Dink to see what he would do next, he suddenly jumped up on the sink, looked in it, then looked at me. Guessing that he wanted to take a bath, as he has done there before, I filled the sink with about 3 inches of water, then stepped back so that he could bathe himself. To my surprise, again all he did was look at the sink, and then back at me, in no way seeming as if he were in any hurry to get wet. In order to show him how nice the water was I then put my hand in it and started splashing a little. With this The Dinkster began to get excited. Then when I splashed a little more he began to do his war dance, lowering his head, cooing in his deep MGM Lion like voice, and strutting up and down. As soon as I removed my hand from the water, he jumped in! Could it be that he became jealous of my hand splashing about, having such a great time? It sure seemed that way.

In giving it some thought, I really don’t know how The Dinkster, and other “hand raised” pigeons could think anything other than that human hands are pigeons just like themselves. After all human hands attend them from the day they’re born…..err, I mean “hatched”, so what else could they think? If you have any stories about this subject, I would love to hear them, as would other members I’m sure.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How dare your hand-pigeon get in his bath water! I can't believe you'd be so callous!

Did you ever read this one, Rallow:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Your hand might not be a "hand-pigeon"... it might be...

A SPIDER CREATURE!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny.
Almost all of my tame, handraised pigeons hate my hands except for Tiny who mates with my hand especially if I am holding a pen and try to write something. I am always wondering what is going on in their little heads.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*attractive feet and hands*

Well, both of my handraised males find hands and feet quite attractive though I have a "look but not touch" for my appendages. I'm in for the sparring, but not when it gets touchy (beaking is as far as I'll go).


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

I would agree with that theory,
My Pijjimoto definitely has a hand fettish. He tries to 'do' my hands any chance he will get. Oddly he seems to recognise which hands belong to a female and which belong to a male. If my husbands hands (yes I'm a female, with an unusual nickname) get anywhere near him he just gets wing slaps and pecks from the jealous little poop. 
He will try to be amorous with any female hand and will slap any male hand.

Try explaining that one to the mother in law:
"What is he doing?"
"Uhmm........He _really_ likes you! _Really_ likes you!" 
"Whaaat?.......... eeeewww!!"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Ernie, your comments are hysterical! Thanks for the laughs!

Squeaks will, many times, view my bare feet as "the enemy" and attack! (Spider Feet from Outer Space?) His beak smarts! Even worse when he catches me by surprise (his favorite!) When I give him a gentle side swipe, he just comes runnin' back for more, seeming to say: "Take THAT! and THAT! Enemy Spiders!" I either have to leave the area or put on shoes! Darn bird is PERSISTENT!

The Dinkster is quite the bird nowadays, Rallow! I'm sure Pidgey is proud too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...quite funny  

My hand raised birds don't mind my hand reaching out to them, they will either try to tear my fingers apart, or come sit on my hand if they see a peanut.

My other pigeons, not hand raised, see the hand as a threat.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

I don't know if my hands are spiders or pigeons or what, but lately Robin is obsessed with grabbing onto my fingertips and tugging like crazy! I just figured that he resented them because they're always responsible for putting him in his cage at bedtime and ruining all his fun... but that theory doesn't explain why he enjoys pinching the skin between my toes! man, that smarts sometimes!!
Is this hand-hating likely to continue into adulthood then? I'm hoping that one day when he grows up I'll be able to pet & scratch him, but as it stands right now, he either ducks out of the way or launches an attack whenever i reach toward him.
He likes faces though, when he's on my shoulder I can give him little kisses without objection, and he LOVES grabbing my lip jewelry and shaking his head like a madman, it feels so funny!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

stephie said:


> I don't know if my hands are spiders or pigeons or what, but lately Robin is obsessed with grabbing onto my fingertips and tugging like crazy! I just figured that he resented them because they're always responsible for putting him in his cage at bedtime and ruining all his fun... but that theory doesn't explain why he enjoys pinching the skin between my toes! man, that smarts sometimes!!
> 
> *Probably the same reason. Appendages are fair game in the "attack" spider creature game! *
> 
> ...


*My only piercings are my ears. If I have errings on, he LOVES to go after those nice shiny things. I wear an ankle bracelet and he loves to grab that too.*

If your pij is anything like Squeaks, you could have a possessive jealous bird who considers you his mate and will love you for life! Of course, that doesn't mean he won't have his MOODS! Wait till "daddy" mode and molting!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

i would love to see a video of dink in action that sounds way cute.

kippy who i raised from a little one likes too play tug-o-war with my hand. we use to play tug-o-war with a hair tie. i think it's kinda funny because kippys bite is way harder then the ferals that i have. when she was young she use to like bury her beak in between my fingers now she likes to bite the thin skin in between my fingers. 

i'm stubborn an pretend it doesn't hurt.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*hands*

I think Cielo thinks I'm just a funny looking big bird, with many beaks on the end of each featherless wing, and a hole where the beak should be; but hey, those white shiny things sure are pretty, fun to poke around in.

He used to *really* attack my hand, as it and I were a threat. Now he flies to my head or shoulder, climbs around me to stay "up" when I move (for instance, if I go from lying on my side to sitting, he'll climb/flap from my hipside to my shoulder.

As far as petting--he will let me do that, but in moderation. It depends on his mood. Sometimes he just steps out of the way, sometimes he pecks, as though he's checking for food, and sometimes he'll just stand still. Every week he gets a little bit better about letting me pet/scratch him.

Rach


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I totally agree with the 'hand' theory! Jax 'mates' on my hand too! I'm always mortified when she does this in view of visitors. When she is wanting attention and head scratches, she nuzzles her beak inbetween my fingers and directs my fingers upwards so that she can get her head and neck scratched. Her half shut/closed eyes say it all..maximum enjoyment . Like Shi's Mr. Squeaks, she will often attack my bare feet..ouch!!!

Lindi


----------

